# japanese pavillion



## JonMikal (Sep 13, 2005)

last weekend Linda & I revisited the pavillion where we were married. the gardens are beautiful.


----------



## FlashSpeedo (Sep 13, 2005)

Cool !
what a place to have a wedding!
near the same subject, here are a couple of my recent pics from Japan:









sorry about the watermarks.


----------



## thebeginning (Sep 13, 2005)

great location jon!  such rich scenery, a terrific place for a wedding


----------



## Randog (Sep 13, 2005)

Very cool Jon - Colors are nice and rich.


----------



## Middlemarch (Sep 14, 2005)

> Very cool Jon - Colors are nice and rich.


 
Actually, the colors seem too rich for me.  The first pic is very dark, and the reds in pic 3 are distracting -- they feel cheesy.  I appreciate the simplicity of pic 2, though.


----------



## Mansi (Sep 14, 2005)

gorgeous locale for a wedding Jon, must have been beautiful!
sweet shot :thumbsup:


----------



## elsaspet (Sep 14, 2005)

Beautiful (and Romantic!)


----------



## JonMikal (Sep 14, 2005)

Middlemarch said:
			
		

> Actually, the colors seem too rich for me. The first pic is very dark, and the reds in pic 3 are distracting -- they feel cheesy. I appreciate the simplicity of pic 2, though.


 
yes 'my' image is a bit dark. but hey, thanks for taking the time to critique the other two images someone else posted in my thread. it's good to know everyone's paying attention


----------



## ShutteredEye (Sep 14, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> yes 'my' image is a bit dark. but hey, thanks for taking the time to critique the other two images someone else posted in my thread. it's good to know everyone's paying attention



LMAO!!!!

I like the processing on your shot Jon.  But I tend to like things more on the dramatic side.

did you clone in the relections on the water?  Or were they really real?


----------



## JonMikal (Sep 14, 2005)

mountainlander said:
			
		

> LMAO!!!!
> 
> I like the processing on your shot Jon. But I tend to like things more on the dramatic side.
> 
> *did you clone in the relections* on the water? Or were they really real?


 
nope, all real. just added some velvia effect. thanks Robert.


----------



## ShutteredEye (Sep 14, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> nope, all real. just added some velvia effect. thanks Robert.


mmmm velvia.   :mrgreen:


----------



## terri (Sep 14, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> nope, all real. just added some velvia effect. thanks Robert.


 I bet there really is a velvia "action" in PS. Isn't that what you PS people call it - an "action"? I think that term adds a lot of drama. :thumbup: 

I really do.


----------



## JonMikal (Sep 14, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> I bet there really is a velvia "action" in PS. Isn't that what you PS people call it - an "action"? I think that term adds a lot of drama. :thumbup:
> 
> I really do.


 
you can't help yourself can ya? go play with some chemicals or something toxic.

but then again, this thread went to hell on the first comment, so keep it coming! :greenpbl:


----------



## terri (Sep 14, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> you can't help yourself can ya? go play with some chemicals or something toxic.
> 
> but then again, this thread went to hell on the first comment, so keep it coming! :greenpbl:


  That made my stomach hurt from laughing. You're the bestest, Johnny. :hug::


----------



## LittleMan (Sep 14, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> but then again, *this thread went to hell on the first comment*, so keep it coming! :greenpbl:


I agree... :lmao:
Poor JonMikal, I think my first photo post here got hijacked like that. :lmao:

I love that effect you've been putting on your photos, it really gives them a surrealistic feel.  btw, I don't think it's too dark, I like that look. :thumbup:


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Sep 14, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> you can't help yourself can ya? go play with some chemicals or something toxic.
> 
> but then again, this thread went to hell on the first comment, so keep it coming! :greenpbl:




omg, what a mess!! too bad, coz it's such a great pic, love it!!  Any wedding pictures you might add to this story??  If you post one, i will add one of ours... omg LOL!!


----------



## terri (Sep 14, 2005)

You know, John, you could delete this thread. You have the power. It would be like it never even happened. :meh:


----------



## ShutteredEye (Sep 14, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> You know, John, you could delete this thread. You have the power. It would be like it never even happened. :meh:



But *I* saw what happened, and you can never take that away from me!! :mrgreen:


----------



## MichalS (Sep 14, 2005)

Gosh, too much saturation for me ... but that pictures make me peacefull - thanks for that!


----------



## LittleMan (Sep 14, 2005)

mountainlander said:
			
		

> But *I* saw what happened, and you can never take that away from me!! :mrgreen:


Have you ever seen MiB? remember that little memory erasor? 
Well, JonMikal has one of those... it travels through your computer screen. :meh:


----------



## Chiller (Sep 14, 2005)

I like it.  Kinda looks like a painting...in a way. But the location is awesome.


----------



## sfaribault (Sep 14, 2005)

Randog said:
			
		

> Very cool Jon - Colors are nice and rich.





I agree !!


Steve  :thumbup:


----------



## wildanimals (Sep 14, 2005)

Great colors!!! I love it.


----------



## JonMikal (Sep 14, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> You know, John, you could delete this thread. You have the power. It would be like it never even happened. :meh:


 
you know, Terrence, the last few comments are reasons why i didn't delete it. think of this image like the field of dreams flick...'if you overly PS it, they will come'


----------



## AIRIC (Sep 14, 2005)

Great work JM but I know we have the same tastes in photography. Only I like a little more action.

Eric


----------



## Traci (Sep 14, 2005)

, you're killin' me, Smalls!


----------



## JonMikal (Sep 14, 2005)

whoa, this thing is saturated! i just saw it for the first time on my desktop. 

i need to stop editing on the laptop...the screen is too subdued.


----------



## John E. (Sep 15, 2005)

Being a saturation and contrast fiend myself, I like it. Everyone should have one in their portfolio. The shadows and the spot of red makes  it work for me


----------



## terri (Sep 15, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> whoa, this thing is saturated! i just saw it for the first time on my desktop.
> 
> i need to stop editing on the laptop...the screen is too subdued.


 It's that Velvia action.....resist the urge to touch it. :mrgreen:


----------



## Middlemarch (Sep 16, 2005)

> but then again, this thread went to hell on the first comment, so keep it coming! :greenpbl:


 
Glad I could help out.  If it makes it any better, I think your picture sucks.


----------



## JonMikal (Sep 16, 2005)

Middlemarch said:
			
		

> Glad I could help out. If it makes it any better, I think your picture sucks.


 
golly man, you didn't need to be so harsh about it.


----------



## hobbes28 (Sep 16, 2005)

Middlemarch said:
			
		

> Glad I could help out.  If it makes it any better, I think your picture sucks.



I think you're mistaking harsh constructive critisism with just mindless brashness.  Let's keep it clean and above the belt please.


----------



## MDowdey (Sep 16, 2005)

Middlemarch said:
			
		

> Glad I could help out.  If it makes it any better, I think your picture sucks.




Hey middlemarch, Please refrain from those types of comments. They are not welcome here.

--matt


----------



## Middlemarch (Sep 16, 2005)

> yes 'my' image is a bit dark. but hey, thanks for taking the time to critique the other two images someone else posted in my thread. it's good to know everyone's paying attention


 

I could have taken the above comments harshly, but I didn't. I see it as an 'attack' made in jest. That's all. If I was a different person, I could have taken it as a harsh statement on what was a simple mistake on my part (thinking someone else's pic was yours). But, I didn't. (Looking back on it, though, I wonder if I _should_ have taken it seriously, as a serious attack. It could easily be read as a demeaning comment.)

My comment, in turn, was meant to be similar. Perhaps I should have placed a smiley after it. Perhaps that would have made all the difference. I don't know. What I do know is that I am shocked by the warnings that have followed and their nature. 

Please know that my comment was NOT meant to sound like a serious attack. I was simply playing along with what I perceived to be friendly, sometimes crude banter. Again, perhaps I should have used a smiley.

As I've explained already in a letter to MDowdey, it seems to me that attacks made in jest are very much a part of the TPF culture...

_"I have read many, many, many posts in this forum in which members have 'attacked' one another in jest. It seems very clear that name-calling, friendly attacks, etc. are very much a part of this forum's culture...This was my intention...the comments were given in jest, following what I saw as a precedent set by other, well-established members."_

Whatever the reason, I apologize for my part of the misunderstanding. However, I also feel the need to say that I am getting a bit angry, the more I think about this. It seems there is a core group here (that includes both established *and *newer members) in which banter, jesting, sexual innuendos and, yes, attacks are accepted. I suppose for the rest of us, this is not tolerated. 

In every other post I've made, I have tried to make helpful comments.  Please see for yourself.  I believe I have been a good, positive member, despite my inexperience with photography. If one comment has nullified all that and given me a mark on my reputation, so be it. I am not in control here. However, it does leave me feeling frustrated and questioning what is acceptable and what is not.  From now on, I will keep my comments benign, simple, and as humorless as possible.

Again, my comments were not meant to be serious. All apologies, JonMikal. 

Here's a smiley to help clarify if anything I've said here, once again, has been mistaken: :banghead: 


MM


----------



## hobbes28 (Sep 16, 2005)

Funny how you change your post after getting some approval...


----------



## g0lfi (Sep 16, 2005)

good shots..i like the red bridge in the 3rd image


----------



## JonMikal (Sep 16, 2005)

Middlemarch said:
			
		

> Again, *my comments were not meant to be serious*. All apologies, JonMikal.


 
whatever dude. your comments here coupled with your smarta** comment in my OT quiz thread tells me otherwise. you obviously have an issue with me or would not speak in a negative tone, especially in two of my threads...either way, i don't give a damn about your apology or whether you liked my overly saturated pic.


----------



## dalebe (Sep 16, 2005)

beautiful shot jm! not everyone can say that they were married in such a wonderful place, but to capture it as you have here, would be enough for me, spot on  :thumbup:  :thumbup:


----------



## JonK (Sep 16, 2005)

Looks like a beautiful spot for a wedding. I bet the formals are great too.


----------



## Middlemarch (Sep 16, 2005)

> whatever dude. your comments here coupled with your smarta** comment in my OT quiz thread tells me otherwise. you obviously have an issue with me or would not speak in a negative tone, especially in two of my threads...either way, i don't give a damn about your apology or whether you liked my overly saturated pic.


 
Wow.  I'm floored.  Really, I'm baffled by the outcry over this.  It's obvious you can't take a joke.  It's obvious that you and others are quick to jump on an honest mistake and a misunderstanding and turn it into an attack on someone outside the 'inner circle'.  Why would I have _had_ an issue with you?  (I do now).  Seems to me that the culture of joking and rules about appropriate comments doesn't apply to everyone around here.  That's all I'll say on the issue, as I'm bowing out of this forum.  With the in-crowd, the hyper-sensitivity, and the he-said-she-said, it is a bit too much like Junior High School for me.  Have fun, kids.


----------



## JonMikal (Sep 16, 2005)

see ya :lmao:


----------



## JEFFB (Sep 16, 2005)

I'll chime in here, and say 2(or more) Things: 

-> First and foremost, I like the pic, oversaturated, yes, but it kind of gives it a dreamy effect. The only thing about it, *I,* would change would be to make the sky a barker blue. But all in all it looks like a wonderful place to have a wedding. 

-> These actions... where do you get em? Other than making them in ps? I want some, they look like fun. 

-> Smilies are our friends. I used to think that they were silly nonsense, but having been in a few sticky situations, trying to kid around on line, but have it turn out all wrong, I have completely changed my pov on them. A line of text will be interpreted by the reader, the only way you can influence they way they interpret it is thru the use of smilies aka *emot*icons. I also try to give the benifit of the doubt when reading another persons post, if I get offended I usually read it again, and try to think if there is a liklyhood that it was intentionally offensive, and if not, I assume that I have taken it wrong. I sometimes kid around with my friends calling them jerks, or tell them what they are doing is dumb, completely in jest, and only to get a reaction out of that person, but it doesn't work very well on line, because you can't see their reaction, and more importantly, they can't see yours. 

Soo... How do I get actions? 

ps:    :greenpbl:  :hail:  :hug:: :lmao: :hugs: :x   :thumbup: :blushing: :mrgreen: :meh: :thumbdown:  :heart: 

pss: sorry if I wrote tooo much. :hugs: 

Jeff.


----------

